

Is this YC News' Birthday? - Xichekolas

I randomly decided to see how much karma PG had (it's a lot more than the top of the leaderboard), and noticed that he has been a user for 365 days.<p>Does that mean today is YC News' first birthday?<p>If so, happy birthday! It's been a good first year.
======
pg
Hmm, I suppose it is, in a way. The system has been up and running for 365
days. But 365 days ago reddit was in the middle of getting bought, and we
didn't want to freak out Conde Nast. So the site wasn't launched till Feb 07.

~~~
kingnothing
Ah, the good old East vs West debate of birthdate. Does it occur at conception
or birth?

------
Novash
So we celebrate today or in Feb 7?

~~~
Xichekolas
Yeah after I posted this I got to searching around and found the post that
said the 6 month mark was August 20th... So I guess the go-public birthday is
probably more like February 20th.

------
alaskamiller
cough suckup cough

